

Design+Banter 2: Design talks, free beer and free bowling in Lonodn - orourkedesign
http://designandbanter.com/#next-event

======
orourkedesign
The first event was a blast, with over 65 designers turning out.

The second event is 7pm, Monday, July 1st at The Kingpin Bowling Suite, WC1H
9EU for more talks, beer and bowling.

If you love design, you'll love this.

